# My New 2010 Toyota Tundra



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I picked up my new 2010 Toyota Tundra Double Cab today. It was built in Texas. I got a spray on bed liner put in it yesterday. I'm getting a 7.5' Fisher put on it Tuesday. I have only drove it home and it goes wicked good. I can't wait to plow with it.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

...built in texas...lol haha...still a Toyotard...good luck


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

*More Pictures Of My 2010 Toyota Tundra*

Spray on bed liner.


















Front Seat









Back Seat


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

8'2" Boss V!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ColumbiaLand;950334 said:


> 8'2" Boss V!


I wanted to put a 7.5' Boss Trip Edge on it, but the Boss dealer said it was to heavy for my truck and he wouldn't put it on.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

www.bossplow.com


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Sweet truck.Are you getting the HT series Fisher or HD? Good luck and post some pics !


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

BETHELSKIER;950343 said:


> Sweet truck.Are you getting the HT series Fisher or HD? Good luck and post some pics !


Right now I'm leaning toward the 7.5' SD becouse the Fisher dealer doesn't think I should put a 7.5' HD on it.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

put an 8' on that thing! put some air shocks or timbrens up front and it will be an animal. don't worry about the ignorant people bashing you either, that truck will never let you down.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

BSDeality;950384 said:


> put an 8' on that thing! put some air shocks or timbrens up front and it will be an animal. don't worry about the ignorant people bashing you either, that truck will never let you down.


I saw a video on You Tube the other day of a Tundra with an 8' X Blade on it and barely squated.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

the cab looks cramped


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks like a sweet ride to me .


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EGLC;950503 said:


> the cab looks cramped


I know it looks cramped in the pictures, but actualy it's realy roomy inside.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

DugHD;950542 said:


> Looks like a sweet ride to me .


Thanks, I realy like.


----------



## Uncle Herb (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats! Keep an eye out for frame rot, that was a real problem on earlier models of your truck. I'm almost sure there was some kind of recall about it. Mind letting us know the price?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That is nice! Great color. Put an 8' on it.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

And this is why our economy sucks cause people are ignorant and buy toyota. BUY AMERICAN!!!!!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DRBLawnBuster;950599 said:


> And this is why our economy sucks cause people are ignorant and buy toyota. BUY AMERICAN!!!!!!


Speaking of "Ignorant". It's his money, he can buy what he likes. The dealer was located in the U.S.. That helps the economy. Plus, didn't he say it was built in Texas?


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

and here we go agian. always turns into an arguement. my truck is better than yours bla... bla.... bla..... They make the truck in TEXAS out of mostly usa assembled parts. It costs too much to ship some things form china and is more cost effective to make stuff closer to the plant.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

DRBLawnBuster;950599 said:


> And this is why our economy sucks cause people are ignorant and buy toyota. BUY AMERICAN!!!!!!


Thats right :laughing: He should buy a *G*overment *M*otors truck instead....Toyota's are made in the USA now by the way

Nice truck brotha, what motor did you get in the Tundra


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

nms0219;950629 said:


> and here we go agian. always turns into an arguement. my truck is better than yours bla... bla.... bla..... They make the truck in TEXAS out of mostly usa assembled parts. It costs too much to ship some things form china and is more cost effective to make stuff closer to the plant.


:laughing: Just be happy it doesn't have a diesel, that would be a for sure fight


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey nice truck Mercer! Why made you change from Chevy to Toyota? You know, these people need to shut the hell up with there made in America comments. These same people blaming the economy on you buying a Toyota are the same people that voted for Obama. Guaranteed. That thing is beautiful. I cant wait to see pics with the plow. Good luck with her.


----------



## frostyballz (Sep 5, 2008)

*Nice truck!*

Just wanted to say nice truck! I used to own a tacoma years ago and during the 5 years I had it, I did not have a single problem......even back when I had my 'yota it was built in Texas and the resale was increadable after 5 years I wish 'yota had a superduty or heavyduty truck. I would definatly buy another one. Oh yeah definatly post some more pictures once you get the plow on.


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

DRBLawnBuster;950599 said:


> And this is why our economy sucks cause people are ignorant and buy toyota. BUY AMERICAN!!!!!![/QUOT
> 
> Be carefull what you think is american made. Some toyotas actually have more made in america parts than the domestics


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice truck, hope it serves you well.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;950696 said:


> Hey nice truck Mercer! Why made you change from Chevy to Toyota? You know, these people need to shut the hell up with there made in America comments. These same people blaming the economy on you buying a Toyota are the same people that voted for Obama. Guaranteed. That thing is beautiful. I cant wait to see pics with the plow. Good luck with her.


Thanks. My plan was to buya new GMC, but I got talking to people that own newr GMCs and alot of them arn't very happy with them. Plus everybody I know that owns a Toyota is happy with it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

mercer_me;950759 said:


> Thanks. My plan was to buya new GMC, but I got talking to people that own newr GMCs and alot of them arn't very happy with them. Plus everybody I know that owns a Toyota is happy with it.


I understand. Sounds good. Cant wait to see pics with the plow. I imagine your still going to keep the Chevy right?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

TommyMac;950632 said:


> Thats right :laughing: He should buy a *G*overment *M*otors truck instead....Toyota's are made in the USA now by the way
> 
> Nice truck brotha, what motor did you get in the Tundra


I got the 4.6 I probaly should have got the 5.7, but the 4.6 has 310hp and 327 foot bounds of tork. So it should have plenty power. All Toyota trucks and most cars are built in the USA.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;950765 said:


> I understand. Sounds good. Cant wait to see pics with the plow. I imagine your still going to keep the Chevy right?


I think I'm going to sell the Chevy, it's getting to the point were it won't take a sticker any more. Plus my freind wants to buy it for a yard truck.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

mercer_me;950768 said:


> I got the 4.6 I probaly should have got the 5.7, but the 4.6 has 310hp and 327 foot bounds of tork. So it should have plenty power. All Toyota trucks and most cars are built in the USA.


Probally gets decent gas mileage too....I know that Toyota's are built here, I was respondin to the turkey who said that they were not


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

TommyMac;950772 said:


> Probally gets decent gas mileage too....I know that Toyota's are built here, I was respondin to the turkey who said that they were not


It gets 14 city 17 highway. So it's better than my Chevy 2500.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

A few years ago I heard that the Chevy Equinox was the most foriegn made American vehicle, with about 70% of it coming from overseas. (Correct me if I'm wrong). It's the profits that go back overseas.
However, it does look like a nice truck, only thing that could make it nicer would be a Blue Oval. Hahahaha jk Good Luck with it


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

mercer_me;950769 said:


> I think I'm going to sell the Chevy, it's getting to the point were it won't take a sticker any more. Plus my freind wants to buy it for a yard truck.


Sounds like your best choice. You got this new beauty to be plowing in now, I bet you got the newest plow truck in town


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;950784 said:


> Sounds like your best choice. You got this new beauty to be plowing in now, I bet you got the newest plow truck in town


Ya, It's the newest plow truck in town, but my friend bought a new Dodge 2500 Diesel last summer, so it's newest by not to much.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

mercer_me;950793 said:


> Ya, It's the newest plow truck in town, but my friend bought a new Dodge 2500 Diesel last summer, so it's newest by not to much.


Well you dont have to worry about him getting a new one anytime soon at least, right? Good luck with that bad boy this winter though. I would of tried and got an 8ft on her.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

...I'm sorry for the comment I posted on the first page...

on that note...may your new truck serve you well and I hope you get the best use out of it...and that green is a nice color...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

CMU07;950780 said:


> A few years ago I heard that the Chevy Equinox was the most foriegn made American vehicle, with about 70% of it coming from overseas. (Correct me if I'm wrong). It's the profits that go back overseas.
> However, it does look like a nice truck, only thing that could make it nicer would be a Blue Oval. Hahahaha jk Good Luck with it


That 70% was just the engine and transmission alone. The 3.4 V6 had moved production to China I believe after 2004.


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

nice looking truck! im not into foriegn vehicles, or trucks for that matter, but these tundra's i have a thing for. Cant wait for the truck and plow pics! good luck, and HAPPY PLOWING!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## drdup (Feb 17, 2008)

Though I have maybe posted once or twice I want to remind you guys that YouTube video my fellow Mainer posted is or was from member of this site who was essentially run off by all the "buy American" rhetoric. 

Tundra's are made here on US soil. MercerMe purchased this vehicle at a local US dealer. (Central Maine Motors - wholly family owned for several generations.) How much more loyal to the American work force should he be? Does anyone actually think money spent on a Ford stays in the US? The Ford family is so diversified that any US dollar that gets to them is so quickly re-invested anywhere and everywhere that I doubt it supports much of Dearborn's or Lake Shore Drive's economy.

I have a 2005 Tundra that I am considering putting a plow on. I might trade up to a newer body style, might not. But I would like to hear how this member, MercerMe, feels about his purchase with a Fisher plow. (While Fisher is now owned by others, it is a Maine company supporting Maine workers - more US loyalty.)

Gentlemen, how about we allow this member let us learn how his US built truck handles the US built plow in actual conditions.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Newdude;950321 said:


> ...built in texas...lol haha...still a Toyotard...good luck


thanks for your input

Truck looks good man, hope it works out well for you.


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

thats somthing how toyota started overseas and now there built in america. while some of the big american auto companies moved to mexico. Thats the main reason i buy older trucks its a matter of pride. I hate that most of everything america uses is made overseas. i think the pres should make a law that everything that americans use should be american made there would be alot of jobs for AMERICAN WORKERS. Instead of america importing ships of goods while we send them scrap metal.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice truck! I know you will have many years of trouble free service! My friend is a Toyota tech at Prime Toyota in Saco and they have yet to do any front end work. A friend of mine has a 08 with same engine and has had 38000 trouble free miles.Congradulations!


----------



## JTK324 (Nov 4, 2008)

Toyota Tundra's ARE Built in texas the money still goes to Toyota over seas But Toyota also has a USA division that takes alot of money before it goes back over seas. And Great truck that Truck should push the hell out of the snow!!!!!


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

I think the key word in this post is


DRBLawnBuster;950599 said:


> And this is why our economy sucks cause people are *ignorant* and buy toyota. BUY AMERICAN!!!!!!


 Perhaps a Mexican built Dodge would suit you better ?. I don't care anymore since no pickups are built in Canada anymore. But for cars I drive Hondas built by my neighbors in Alliston.. Or maybe I should have bought a Korean made Chevy ?.. Of there's that nice Chevy Crossover with it's Chinese made engine.. Nameplate means nothing anymore. I love the argument that the money still goes overseas. Look at the companies annual reports, major shareholders and investment in new plants and facilities and then see what you think.

I bought a "Made in America" Ariens snowblower and spent the first couple of days tightening bolts. 

I have 2 friends with them and they are more that happy with them, One used for parts delivery has over 500,000km trouble free.

It's just a matter or time until Toyota builds a heavy pickup with a Diesel (They own Hino,, some of which are built in Canada) A buddy does delivery in Toronto with a fleet of Hinos and they're bulletproof.. Then look out.. But there will always be people who will blindly "Buy American" even if it's just the nameplate and the product is built overseas.

Enjoy your new truck, It's a beauty.. I love the colour.

I found some rather interesting information.
The Tundra has the highest domestic content of any full size pickup.
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/staticfiles/DOT/NHTSA/Traffic%20Injury%20Control/Articles/Associated%20Files/AALA/AALA2009p.pdf


> Here's a list of 25 vehicles with fewer domestic parts than the Tundra:
> Vehicle %Domestic Content
> *Toyota Tundra 80%*
> Chevy Corvette 77%
> ...


----------



## Spudman (Dec 31, 2008)

*2010 Tundra*

MercerME, you'll really like the new truck. I have a 2007 with 50,000 miles and have had no problems at all, and most of the miles are either towing trailers or plowing snow. I have a 7.5' Fisher X-Blade on mine, and with the front suspension modifications I did and some weight in the bed, the truck sits perfectly level with the plow raised.

I driver through Mercer quite often, I'll have to keep an eye out for your new rig.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

nice truck man, shoulda got the 5.7 litre, i have an 08 crew max with the trd package for my daily driver and love it.


----------



## stunter2boy79 (Sep 26, 2005)

nice truck there. i like the tundras w plows on them look mean with some bigger tires also


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Congrats nice truck bro.Hey maybe some of you buy American blow hards should do some research and see how much American content there is in any given American truck.While you are at it toss away your Tv,Cell phone,Computer and just about everthing else you have in your house,Jees the guy is happy about his new truck and some of you want to piss all over it.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

mercer_me;950774 said:


> It gets 14 city 17 highway. So it's better than my Chevy 2500.


i get that with my 5.4 f250.......?? that rear window looks really small ....the truck is really ugly. but it was assembled in america and sold in america..... if you like it thats what matters. good luck!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

suzuki0702;951866 said:


> i get that with my 5.4 f250.......?? that rear window looks really small ....the truck is really ugly. but it was assembled in america and sold in america..... if you like it thats what matters. good luck!


What was that thing about if you dont have something nice to say, dont say anything?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

cpsnowremoval;951001 said:


> thats somthing how toyota started overseas and now there built in america. while some of the big american auto companies moved to mexico. Thats the main reason i buy older trucks its a matter of pride. I hate that most of everything america uses is made overseas. i think the pres should make a law that everything that americans use should be american made there would be alot of jobs for AMERICAN WORKERS. Instead of america importing ships of goods while we send them scrap metal.


That could never happen. If he could make that happen the americans would only work there with unions, and half of them would want to make way more than they job pays and do a half @ss job, americans want to be paid top dollar for bad work habits and poor quality control. If they would have ran the big 3 like any other jobs ( you show up and work or your fired) they would still be doing fine.

Congrats on your new truck, those are very nice rides. I get to plow with one at work and it does great.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the complements guys. I realy apreciate it.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

mercer_me;952024 said:


> Thanks for all the complements guys. I realy apreciate it.


So did you get the plow on the truck yet? Very nice choice on the vehicle!. I've heard rumors that Toyota is going to be putting out a diesel 1-ton at some point in the "near" future. I would seriously look at them then, or maybe I'll look at a half ton Toyota for the next truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowmaster07;952095 said:


> So did you get the plow on the truck yet? Very nice choice on the vehicle!. I've heard rumors that Toyota is going to be putting out a diesel 1-ton at some point in the "near" future. I would seriously look at them then, or maybe I'll look at a half ton Toyota for the next truck.


I'm getting the plow Tuesday.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

mercer_me;952115 said:


> I'm getting the plow Tuesday.


Nice! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

plowmaster07;952095 said:


> So did you get the plow on the truck yet? Very nice choice on the vehicle!. I've heard rumors that Toyota is going to be putting out a diesel 1-ton at some point in the "near" future. I would seriously look at them then, or maybe I'll look at a half ton Toyota for the next truck.


Yes they are talking about a diesel dually. but it is on ice untill the economy picks up a little. the sneak pictures that i have seen looks mean.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

show-n-go;952187 said:


> Yes they are talking about a diesel dually. but it is on ice untill the economy picks up a little. the sneak pictures that i have seen looks mean.


Yeah I saw the "rumors" section in the Diesel Power mag that I get a while back. From what I could tell, it looks really nice.


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

OK guys there is a huge differnce toyota is assembled in texas not built in texas parts are shipped over sea get it straight guys.. Its still a toyota


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

DRBLawnBuster;952349 said:


> OK guys there is a huge differnce toyota is assembled in texas not built in texas parts are shipped over sea get it straight guys.. Its still a toyota





EcoGreen Serv;951088 said:


> I found some rather interesting information.
> The Tundra has the highest domestic content of any full size pickup.
> http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/staticfiles.../AALA2009p.pdf
> 
> ...


It looks to me that the Toyota Tundra has more American parts in it than the rest of the full size trucks.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

plowmaster07;952095 said:


> So did you get the plow on the truck yet? Very nice choice on the vehicle!. I've heard rumors that Toyota is going to be putting out a diesel 1-ton at some point in the "near" future. I would seriously look at them then, or maybe I'll look at a half ton Toyota for the next truck.





show-n-go;952187 said:


> Yes they are talking about a diesel dually. but it is on ice untill the economy picks up a little. the sneak pictures that i have seen looks mean.





plowmaster07;952223 said:


> Yeah I saw the "rumors" section in the Diesel Power mag that I get a while back. From what I could tell, it looks really nice.


"sneaked pictures?" You mean the 2007 SEMA concept truck? http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/autoshows/sema2007/toyota/tundradually1.html

Whats so secretive and rumorous about it? 

That truck was a quick slap together. Two 1/2 ton CrewMax frames were cut, then slapped together, a slightly tuned 8.0 Liter, 1500 lbs Hino I-6 diesel was barely stuffed under the hood, making 300-horsepower and 600 lb-ft of torque, and paired with an Eaton 5-speed

Any plans to build a diesel Tundra have been on the back burner for a while and continue to be there.



mercer_me;952382 said:


> It looks to me that the Toyota Tundra has more American parts in it than the rest of the full size trucks.


Ooo...aahhh...it has 10% more American in it...more American...yet still struggles like hell to take in buyers...

Dec. 09 Stats:

No. 1: Ford F-Series
413,625 -19.8% YTD
*December 2009: 48,209*
December 2008: 41,580

No. 2: Chevrolet Silverado
316,544 -31.9% YTD
*December 2009: 33,301*
December 2008: 33,340

No. 3: Dodge Ram
177,268 -28.0% YTD
*December 2009: 12,014*
December 2008: 16,618

No. 4: GMC Sierra
111,842 -33.6% YTD
*December 2009: 12,144*
December 2008: 12,980

No. 5: Toyota Tacoma
111,824 -22.7% YTD
*December 2009: 9,497*
December 2008: 8,691

No. 6: Toyota Tundra
79,385 -42.2% YTD
December 2009: 8,870
December 2008: 9,191

Toyota might know how do do things...but its extremely hard to enter a market that you don't have too much experience with...and that has been run by the Detroit 3 for decades upon decades...and try to sway Detroit 3 loyalists to buy their truck instead of a Ford/Chevy/Dodge...


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

I wasn't sure on the status of the new pickup coming out. I heard about it a while back, (about a year or so ago) so I wasn't sure.


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

There are about 3 different Sno-way models that will fit your truck. Get one with down pressure it will look and function great on your new truck , Nice pics too!!


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Why is it that when a member of this site buys a Toyota it becomes a 10 page thread with attacks? or its "ugly" or this "buy american" garbage 

Nice truck and I hope it does well for you


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

I have seen quite a few of these trucks around town they mostly have boss v plows on them I know I seen at the town highway garage one of the guys has one now with a fisher on it straight blade ,and up here we get snow heavy lake effect stuff so I dont know about plowing commercially with one I have one of these trucks and pull my 8000 lb camper with it does great job I have roughly 18000 miles on mine not a daily driver but oil changes is it so far could use a new set of tires as toyota as with other manufacture are getting skimmpy with tires and putting on cheap **** but who isnt doing that these days ,the 5.7 with the 6spd is a great setup ,dont knock em till you go test drive one you might be really suprised at what they acctually are and how they handle ,I dont think I would have a problem if i was a landscaper mowing and plowing snow towing a trailer with your mowers on it in the summer and plowing in the winter with it I acctually think it would perform as well as any chevy or dodge ford gas pickup ,the problem is everyone wants to compare it to a 3500hd with a diesel well you have to compare apples to apples ,Ive seen alot of signatures on here stating what they have and see a few 1500s lurking so guys are using 1\2 tons so this is no diffrent than saying my jd 744 loader will out push or is better than your case 85xt skid loader same principal here this is just my humble opinion I just look around on here for the pictures and enjoy reading the discusions.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

cpsnowremoval;951001 said:


> thats somthing how toyota started overseas and now there built in america. while some of the big american auto companies moved to mexico. Thats the main reason i buy older trucks its a matter of pride. I hate that most of everything america uses is made overseas. i think the pres should make a law that everything that americans use should be american made there would be alot of jobs for AMERICAN WORKERS. Instead of america importing ships of goods while we send them scrap metal.


yeh and you'll also pay 100% more for everything you buy. The whole reason things are imported is because its cheaper and they can keep the prices down. If you want to pay an american worker the federal minumum wage to manufacture everything this coutnry consumes, prepare to dish out some extra cash at the register. I'm not saying I like it, thats just the way it is.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Newdude;952431 said:


> "sneaked pictures?" You mean the 2007 SEMA concept truck? http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/autoshows/sema2007/toyota/tundradually1.html
> 
> Whats so secretive and rumorous about it?
> 
> ...


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

i dont no where all u guys r hearing this bs about american made toyato. that is the most ridculous thing i ever heard. ok so u read an article on the internet now u thing toyata is more american than gm. ya i do agree obama has part in this/ but no matter what u say toyotas are oversea garbage. i live in america so ill always support my country with and american made chevy or ford or dodge not an american assembled toyota


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought a "Made in America" Ariens snowblower and spent the first couple of days tightening bolts. 



were not talking about snowblowers. were talking about automobiles. almost everything u buy is coming oversea, like toyota, but there is a few things such as GM that is american


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

AGM Inc.;953412 said:


> but no matter what u say toyotas are oversea garbage. i live in america so ill always support my country with and american made chevy or ford or dodge not an american assembled toyota


LOL that is almost funny. Toyota's are a lot of things but garbage is not one of them..

I'm not going to fire back since this isn't the right thread, If you want to bash Imports start a new thread.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Go support Goverment Motors...thats right.....ROTFLMFAO


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

AGM Inc.;953425 said:


> I bought a "Made in America" Ariens snowblower and spent the first couple of days tightening bolts.
> 
> were not talking about snowblowers. were talking about automobiles. almost everything u buy is coming oversea, like toyota, but there is a few things such as GM that is american


Do realize how foolish you sound?


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

show-n-go;953453 said:


> LOL that is almost funny. Toyota's are a lot of things but garbage is not one of them..
> 
> I'm not going to fire back since this isn't the right thread, If you want to bash Imports start a new thread.


i just dont understand y u guys r falling for toyota. i didnt even want to get into this again but the ignorance over american and overseas is ridiculous


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

TommyMac;953461 said:


> Go support Goverment Motors...thats right.....ROTFLMFAO


 ok i will. american made vs. oversea ill choose american


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

See post # 72


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

tuna;953511 said:


> See post # 72


whats ur point. what another american supporting the oversea work


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

AGM Inc.;953507 said:


> ok i will. american made vs. oversea ill choose american


It's Goverment Made...I'd rather support a company that can stand on there own


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

TommyMac;953518 said:


> It's Goverment Made...I'd rather support a company that can stand on there own


ok its government made. not sure where u hear these lies but ok


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

Did Osama I mean Obama not give GM money to stay a float


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

TommyMac;953521 said:


> Did Osama I mean Obama not give GM money to stay a float


is toyota not made oversea. dont say there made in texas cause there assembled in texas, not built. there is a big difference


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

AGM Inc.;953514 said:


> whats ur point. what another american supporting the oversea work


My point is that in post # 68 you sound like the facts about Domestic content in Domestic Trucks is totally made up,you could not more wrong.It is a global economy out there now there is no such thing as a 100% American made truck ,you just don`t want to believe it.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

AGM Inc.;953523 said:


> is toyota not made oversea. dont say there made in texas cause there assembled in texas, not built. there is a big difference


I give up.....I drive a Ford anyways


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

TommyMac;950632 said:


> Thats right :laughing: He should buy a *G*overment *M*otors truck instead....Toyota's are made in the USA now by the way
> 
> Nice truck brotha, what motor did you get in the Tundra


they may be made here but wheres the money going to? A: a foriegn company. i respect mercer me but i hate foreign vecles. i would rather buy a gm or Fiat than have a foreign car.

how much can that thing tow tho? and how much can bed handle, and whats the mpg,

ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

tuna;953529 said:


> My point is that in post # 68 you sound like the facts about Domestic content in Domestic Trucks is totally made up,you could not more wrong.It is a global economy out there now there is no such thing as a 100% American made truck ,you just don`t want to believe it.


ok well a gm is more american made than a toyota


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice truck man!!! This poor guy had ballz enough to go buy a new pick-up. Congrats to him. Who cares what the make. The difference in the amount of American made or not is irrelevant. The country needs more people to go out and buy more if we even want to think about coming out of this whole recession. His vehical purchase probably fed numerous AMERICAN families. I wonder where everyone's computer that they are typing all this stuff was made??? Maybe you ought to take it out back and burn it and go find an american one to use. I bet we won't hear from you in while!!!!

I hope that truck gives you years of reliable service and makes you some bucks!!!!

P.S.--I drive a GMC and always have.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

andcon83;953545 said:


> Nice truck man!!! This poor guy had ballz enough to go buy a new pick-up. Congrats to him. Who cares what the make. The difference in the amount of American made or not is irrelevant. The country needs more people to go out and buy more if we even want to think about coming out of this whole recession. His vehical purchase probably fed numerous AMERICAN families. I wonder where everyone's computer that they are typing all this stuff was made??? Maybe you ought to take it out back and burn it and go find an american one to use. I bet we won't hear from you in while!!!!
> 
> I hope that truck gives you years of reliable service and makes you some bucks!!!!
> 
> P.S.--I drive a GMC and always have.


how much of an option do we have when it comes to computers?


----------



## caddytruck89 (Oct 12, 2008)

My gm is a piece of $hitt. The worst truck i've ever owned. Always something wrong with it!!! Tranny at 43 miles. Yeah at forty three miles!! Seals, balljoints, switches, stereo...it goes on and on.. Very nice tundra!! You will have many trouble free miles ahead of you. I would love to get rid of my gm, but it's not worth what i paid for it.. Still might be better off to cut my losses and let it go... Congatulations on your new truck.. Buy american?? Fix american!! I have a question. If a man works for toyota or honda is he supposed to buy a gm to be "american"? Seems rediculious doesn't it.. If honda puts food on his table and supports his family, is he to be deemed unamerican?? think about it... before you spout off about buy american!!


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Why is toyota garbage? have you owned one? what about them do you not like?

My guess you have never even driven one


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my guess is he is an un-educated *******. who the fcuk cares what truck he bought, its a nice truck man, its his money he can do what he wants with it.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;953569 said:


> my guess is he is an un-educated *******. who the fcuk cares what truck he bought, its a nice truck man, its his money he can do what he wants with it.


so y not keep it in america. my guess is gold pro always has something cocky to say to everybody


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;953569 said:


> my guess is he is an un-educated *******. who the fcuk cares what truck he bought, its a nice truck man, its his money he can do what he wants with it.


I'm an un-educated Massachusetts ******* :laughing:......It's a typical PS pissin Match, wow this site sucks @ times


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

caddytruck89;953549 said:


> My gm is a piece of $hitt. The worst truck i've ever owned. Always something wrong with it!!! Tranny at 43 miles. Yeah at forty three miles!! Seals, balljoints, switches, stereo...it goes on and on.. Very nice tundra!! You will have many trouble free miles ahead of you. I would love to get rid of my gm, but it's not worth what i paid for it.. Still might be better off to cut my losses and let it go... Congatulations on your new truck.. Buy american?? Fix american!! I have a question. If a man works for toyota or honda is he supposed to buy a gm to be "american"? Seems rediculious doesn't it.. If honda puts food on his table and supports his family, is he to be deemed unamerican?? think about it... before you spout off about buy american!!


Funny you say this,a friend just bought a new GMC in December,first time out plowing a driveway a bush he was plowing near snapped back and dented his bed pretty bad yeah you gotta love a $40,000 half ton made from beer cans

Last week his passenger door power window did not work and GM won't cover it under the factory warranty their responce from GM head office was basically sucks to be you


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

TommyMac;953579 said:


> I'm an un-educated Massachusetts ******* :laughing:......It's a typical PS pissin Match, wow this site sucks @ times


If your a ******* from Mass. I can't imagine what I am from Maine:laughing:

I just find it sad some guy is proud of his truck and this azz has to bash him.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

pelt35;952964 said:


> There are about 3 different Sno-way models that will fit your truck. Get one with down pressure it will look and function great on your new truck , Nice pics too!!


They look like nice plows, but I want a trip edge. Plus I haver sean a Sno-Woay dealer in the state of Maine.


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

andcon83;953598 said:


> If your a ******* from Mass. I can't imagine what I am from Maine:laughing:


A Mainah...from out in the pucka brush


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

AGM Inc.;953575 said:


> so y not keep it in america. my guess is gold pro always has something cocky to say to everybody


Any money that you spend at any of the big 3 will be invested in the GLOBAL economy so stop sounding like a ******.

Look how many people in this country are employed by Toyota,Honda,Hyundai and nissan and then tell me again how buying their products doesn't support america. I would bet that Toyota has more employees in america than chevy does.
Not to mention, the guy that delivers the vehicle to the dealer, the lot tech that checks it in, the mechanic that does the PDI, the parts guy,the sales person,finance guy, all of the managers at the dealer, the lot tech that details it when you buy it and the mechanics that service it every time you bring it in for service plus the owner of the dealer ship plus the after market parts that we sell and the bank that finances it also has a few employees.. Now start counting the employees that were involved before it even go to the dealer.

It might be an import company but it supports a whole lot of americans.payup

I don't think America can produce enough parts to produce a whole car anyway, so any manufacture including the big 3 have to import parts to build their product.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

AGM Inc.;953501 said:


> i just dont understand y u guys r falling for toyota. i didnt even want to get into this again but *MY* ignorance over american and overseas is ridiculous


Fixed 



DRBLawnBuster;952349 said:


> OK guys there is a huge differnce toyota is assembled in texas not built in texas parts are shipped over sea get it straight guys.. Its still a toyota


Actually You're Wrong, Most of the components are domestically built. http://www.toyoland.com/toyota/texas.html and employs 1850 people in the San Antonio plant. 4 of the largest Toyota shareholders are American Banks.

But there are so many "Chevy Guys" Dodge Guys" & "Ford Guys" that will continue to blindly buy regardless of where they are manufactured..

I'm Out


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

mercer_me;953601 said:


> They look like nice plows, but I want a trip edge. Plus I haver sean a Sno-Woay dealer in the state of Maine.


acctually there is one in fort kent now, Mike and Sons


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Very nice truck. His Toyota was built in TX, my GMC in Canada. Which one is american made???

I think there is a snow way dealer in Caribou now too.


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

You could say what you want about Toyota. I have a Tacoma with 307,000 miles on it.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Everyone please go here
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=953762#post953762

I would like to put in my 2cents but I'm not going to HI JACK this guy thread about is *TOY*ota pickup.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bigbadbrad;953736 said:


> acctually there is one in fort kent now, Mike and Sons





06Sierra;953746 said:


> I think there is a snow way dealer in Caribou now too.


I don't live any where near Fort Kent or Caribou. Plus I don't know anybody that has a Sno-Way so I've never sean them in action.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh come on. Take that new beast on a road trip I'd stick with Fisher anyways.


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

WIPensFan;950624 said:


> Speaking of "Ignorant". It's his money, he can buy what he likes. The dealer was located in the U.S.. That helps the economy. Plus, didn't he say it was built in Texas?


it really doesnt matter, when you buy american, all the parts are made elsewhere and shipped here,to be putten together. When you buy foreigh ( no offence by the way i love tundras) they are built completly over there and shipped here


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

hondarider94;953971 said:


> it really doesnt matter, when you buy american, all the parts are made elsewhere and shipped here,to be putten together. When you buy foreigh ( no offence by the way i love tundras) they are built completly over there and shipped here


80% of the parts on the Tundra are made in the USA. My Tundra was built in Texas, it was not built over seas.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

forget it mercer....better off arguing with your dog. Enjoy your truck and don't worry about them. Make yourself some money...and then give is all to Uncle Sam!! That's the American way!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

andcon83;953997 said:


> forget it mercer....better off arguing with your dog. Enjoy your truck and don't worry about them. Make yourself some money...and then give is all to Uncle Sam!! That's the American way!!


Thanks, I like my Tundra and that's all that matters IMO.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mercer_me;954055 said:


> Thanks, I like my Tundra and that's all that matters IMO.


I agree with this statement. Best of luck with it and post more pics with the Fisher on it.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Exactly,again nice truck and hope it brings many years of good service to you.

Wouldn't a Xblade look nice hanging off the front with that dark green color


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

murray83;954097 said:


> Exactly,again nice truck and hope it brings many years of good service to you.
> 
> Wouldn't a Xblade look nice hanging off the front with that dark green color


It would look very nice, but my wallet wouldn't look so nice.


----------



## Storsy23 (Dec 12, 2009)

my buddies dad bout the same truck just 08 and gray he showed up to the boss dealership in there 02 wrangler and the dealer laughed and said he would rather put a plow on the wrangler than the tundra they ended up puttin a 7.5 sd straight blade thing pushes snow pretty well


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Wow!!*

Nice truck, I'm sure it will provide years of service. One of my most reliable trucks was a 1989 Toyota p/u. The new Tundra's are huge and have massive interior space. I would have to compare their size to that of the Dodge Ram. Their engines are also un-matched in power when compared to a similar size from the big three.

Toyota
4.6 310hp/327lb-ft
5.7 381hp/401lb-ft
GM
4.8 295hp/395lb-ft
5.3 315hp/338lb-ft
6.0 367hp/375lb-ft
Ford
5.4 310hp/365lb-ft

As far as American or not, the only ignorant people are those that think anything is American. The Tundra is "assembled" by Americans and therefore their paycheck helps our economy. The plants pay property taxes which helps are economy. My truck, a 2007 Chevy, was built in Canada. So much for American. Additionally, GM was bailed out by the governement and spent a large share of that money expanding their production over seas. I guess that helped us out didn't it? Wake up!! :realmad:


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

AGM inc. i couldnt agree with you more man toyota is such garbage its not made in usa its assembled you guys gotta get it straight


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

DRBLawnBuster;954219 said:


> AGM inc. i couldnt agree with you more man toyota is such garbage its not made in usa its assembled you guys gotta get it straight


You have to learn how to put a sentence together.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

new2chevy;954183 said:


> Nice truck, I'm sure it will provide years of service. One of my most reliable trucks was a 1989 Toyota p/u. The new Tundra's are huge and have massive interior space. I would have to compare their size to that of the Dodge Ram. Their engines are also *un-matched in power when compared to a similar size from the big three*.
> 
> Toyota
> 4.6 310hp/327lb-ft
> ...


You said they were unmatched by the big 3 but left out Dodge Engines, here you go:

4.7 310hp / 330 ft/lbs - BETTER THAN TOYOTA
5.7 HEMI - 390hp/ 407 ft/lbs BETTER THAN TOYOTA

Unmatched? hmm....


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

So, besides the ignorant posters, do you think anyone gives 2 ****s about whether its foreign or not... A truck is a truck is a truck 

Once again Mercer, this truck is really really nice, and cant wait for the pics with the blade.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't really care where a truck is made or put together. What matters to me is (in no particular order): does it get the job done? is it reliable? comfortable? fun to drive? looks good? Make it in outerspace... I don't care. I will buy the truck that suit ME best. It's called competition. The strong survive.

I'm glad you like your truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

This generation Tundra is an awesome truck- you'll ove it. Too bad there isn't a 3/4 ton cause that 5.7/6 speed combo would be a great "Base" truck.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

JDiepstra;955204 said:


> I don't really care where a truck is made or put together. What matters to me is (in no particular order): does it get the job done? is it reliable? comfortable? fun to drive? looks good? Make it in outerspace... I don't care. I will buy the truck that suit ME best. It's called competition. The strong survive.
> 
> I'm glad you like your truck.


Well said man.


----------



## AGM Inc. (Jan 20, 2009)

mercer_me;953982 said:


> 80% of the parts on the Tundra are made in the USA. My Tundra was built in Texas, it was not built over seas.


assembled in texas. not built


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I troped it off this afternoon to get the plow put on. So tomarow I should have pics of it with the plow on tomarow night.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

mercer_me;955675 said:


> I troped it off this afternoon to get the plow put on. So tomarow I should have pics of it with the plow on tomarow night.


Well the bigger question is are you going to sleep tonight!!!!:redbounce Who you having doing the install?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bacwudzme;955711 said:


> Well the bigger question is are you going to sleep tonight!!!!:redbounce Who you having doing the install?


Trail Side Performance in Winslow is putting it on.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Honestly where are they? I have family in Waterville, Oakland and Fairfeild. Where are they to BIG Gs?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bacwudzme;955750 said:


> Honestly where are they? I have family in Waterville, Oakland and Fairfeild. Where are they to BIG Gs?


They are on the same road just on the other side of town. They are near Michudes Trailers and Welding and Suki ice areana.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Go over the bridge and take a right? Know any Harveys from that neck of the woods?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

bacwudzme;955780 said:


> Go over the bridge and take a right? Know any Harveys from that neck of the woods?


No, I don't know any Harveys.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Very Very nice looking truck .............. congradulations on your purchase...........
I hear you on the dealers all frightened to put on the larger plows and voiding warrantees etc...... I heard it all as well when I was going to put a V Extreame on a F150 last year but like the other guy said get some Timbrens and some ballast and away you go . Good Luck with the new outfit its impressive looking truck!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

FisherVMan;955834 said:


> Very Very nice looking truck .............. congradulations on your purchase...........
> I hear you on the dealers all frightened to put on the larger plows and voiding warrantees etc...... I heard it all as well when I was going to put a V Extreame on a F150 last year but like the other guy said get some Timbrens and some ballast and away you go . Good Luck with the new outfit its impressive looking truck!


Thanks, I talked to the dealer about Timbrens and he said they make your truck ride rougher than hell and sold Timbrens.


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking,whats the price on the tundra..ballpark? I have a GMC duramax and have
been a gm guy for 25yrs but the relationship is going to end .
If toyota even just made a 3/4 ton Reg cab long bed the big ''3'' would have problems
My gmc 29000mi -new trans lines-new trans yoke-broken drivers side door handle-EGR clogging
over-all quality is sh!t 
I'll buy anything that makes me money and does't cost me money.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You could probably get that truck for $24-$25k with rebates and dealer discounts. The 5.7's usually go for around $26-$27k around here in that package. I think its called "Tundra Grade". The SR5's have a console shifter and are a little more money.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*dodge vs toyota*



plowguy43;955156 said:


> You said they were unmatched by the big 3 but left out Dodge Engines, here you go:
> 
> 4.7 310hp / 330 ft/lbs - BETTER THAN TOYOTA
> 5.7 HEMI - 390hp/ 407 ft/lbs BETTER THAN TOYOTA
> ...


You're right I did and I corrected myself. Follow the link that Macman posted. I further stated that Dodge's are pieces of SH** in comparison. I know, i've driven many. Their transmissions are junk and their front ends fall apart. Maybe the engines match up with power but that is about it. I will also add the the Toyota's get better gas mileage than Dodge. So, again, their is no comparison!! also, you're talking like 3hp and 3ft-lbs so don't get too excited!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

To se pictures of my 2010 Toyota Tundra with the 7.5' Fisher plow on it go to http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97023


----------



## pldann86 (Nov 13, 2008)

At least your in a spot that snows, any were near millinocket?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

pldann86;960746 said:


> At least your in a spot that snows, any were near millinocket?


Well it aint snowed hear in over a weak and there isn't any substantial snow in the forcast.:crying: I'm about 2.5 to 3 hours South of Milinocket.


----------



## blackhawk0622 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a 2010 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior and I am looking to put a heavy snowdoog plow on it. The plow weighs 680lbs....is that a lil too much for this truck? Will it sag at all?


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Let us know how long before you destroy that trailer plug with the tongue of a trailer. I hated when GM had theirs down there.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

blackhawk0622;1222003 said:


> I have a 2010 Toyota Tundra Rock Warrior and I am looking to put a heavy snowdoog plow on it. The plow weighs 680lbs....is that a lil too much for this truck? Will it sag at all?


It should be fine. But, you mite want to use Timbrens. Spud Man has a 7.5' Fisher Xblade on his Tundra and he says it works great.



JeffNY;1222011 said:


> Let us know how long before you destroy that trailer plug with the tongue of a trailer. I hated when GM had theirs down there.


I have had the Tundra for a little over a year now and I haven't had any problems with backing into the trailer plug yet.


----------



## blackhawk0622 (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah I saw the X blade but that truck has a lot of suspension work on it...I am just running stock.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

blackhawk0622;1222027 said:


> yeah I saw the X blade but that truck has a lot of suspension work on it...I am just running stock.


I think Spud Man just has Timbrens. You should be ok stock.


----------



## blackhawk0622 (Jan 31, 2011)

ok thanx....how does your hold up any sag when it is raised? What is the weight of your plow?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

blackhawk0622;1222046 said:


> ok thanx....how does your hold up any sag when it is raised? What is the weight of your plow?


My 7.5' Fisher SD weighs about 500lb. When the plow is raised the truck only sags 1/2 an inch with no ballest.


----------



## JimL (Jan 29, 2011)

I laugh at all the toyota haters. I have 3 toyota's in the driveway, 820,000 miles between the 3, not one single tranny, motor, clutch... The newest only has 40k on it... Looking at getting a new Tundra now.. 


Only use equipment to plow with so i wouldn't be hanging a plow on the front of the tundra...


----------



## cashishift (Dec 24, 2009)

Ignorance is strong in this thread..


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

JimL;1223453 said:


> I laugh at all the toyota haters. I have 3 toyota's in the driveway, 820,000 miles between the 3, not one single tranny, motor, clutch... The newest only has 40k on it... Looking at getting a new Tundra now..
> 
> Only use equipment to plow with so i wouldn't be hanging a plow on the front of the tundra...


We also have a 1999 Camry and a 2006 Highlander and they are both great cars. The Camry has 215,000 miles an the Highlander has 100,500 miles. We haven't had to put any money into either car besides regular maintnence. The Tundra only has 11,000 miles since my Dad drives his Camry to and from work, my Mom drives her Highlander to and from work and I drive my Ford Ranger to and from school most of the time. But, on my Dad's days off the Camry is parked. I put more miles on the Tundra than anybody else.


----------

